# Flapper ?



## craigs (Jan 15, 2007)

Didn't I see a making flapper/flier thread on here a couple of days ago? tried the search function and came up with nothing.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Spend $25 bucks on one and you will have something to go off of, there is a lot to one. Also www.prairewinddecoys.com sells everything you need to make them.


----------



## craigs (Jan 15, 2007)

craigs said:


> http://www.prairiewinddecoys.com/
> 
> I think that will work


from the rotary machine thread

Your link doesn't work, you have prairie spelled different than how Jim spells it.

Not really needing to get one, just wanted to see the process used in making them, like fiddling around with stuff like that.
Tonights creation


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Me and a buddy just started experimenting making one. I would have to disagree with the idea that they are very complex. Chloroplast, tyvek, staples, screws, wing spars and a way to stake it.

We do have sillosock flyers already which is probably neccesary in order to trace the dimensions of the body and wings but after that you just cut it out and assemble it, nothing too tricky about it.

The tough part is getting the main materials for cheap. Chloroplast is fairly easy to get in smaller quantities but I dont know where to get the correct tyvek material in small amounts (5-20 dekes worth) anyone have any ideas? We just bought some rigid white material at wal-mart which actually might work fine for about $1.50 a yard.

If a guy can find chloroplast and tyvek that isnt by the truckload theres no reason you couldnt make a perfectly good flyer for less than $5

If we get a decent one put together I'll put some pictures up here soon


----------



## craigs (Jan 15, 2007)

The 1085D tyvek is the stuff to use,

http://www.materialconcepts.com/store/index.php?crn=216

Rods/spars here, 
http://www.goodwinds.com/


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Craigs did you have any luck finding the right kind of tyvek in smaller amounts? Not sure if we want to buy a $65 roll


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

My buddies and I just put together our first flyer tonight and it looks and works just like the real thing. We were able to buy enough material for 20 of them for just under $200 (Ten bucks a piece) Ill post some pictures up and a few directions of how we went about it.


----------



## craigs (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.intothewind.com/shop/Repair_and_Kitemaking/Fabric_for_kitemaking_or_kite_repair/Tyvek

Here is another site you can or small amount, can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats actually the site we bought ours off of. 12 yards. How is you project coming along craig?


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Heres a couple of pics or our flapper so far

Cut out chloroplast for the neck and body. We could make 16 full decoys on one 4x8 sheet that cost $15










We made a rough cardboard template that we traced onto our tyvek. Two layers makes one decoy. We spray glue each layer and have two guys lay one layer on top of the other. Then we trace out the actual wing pattern on the t-shaped piece and cut the material.










We basically have the same set up as the original as you can see here



















Now we just need to come up with a feather pattern for the wings to make em look purty


----------

